# Give your bow a custom paint job by artist Adam Tash.



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Man those limbs up top are SICK!


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

How much for limbs is this guy charging?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

those risers are insane!


----------



## DoWorkSon (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang ncie paint job on that carbon riser!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

That is smokin. Bet he does it for free?????????


----------



## huntinlabs (Mar 9, 2010)

what does it cost???


----------



## mugzzzee (Dec 20, 2010)

Very, very impressive!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey guys my bow is the one with the custom snow camo he painted. He also did the riser in a flat black. 
His prices vary depending on what you want done (parts etc) so feel free to shoot him a PM or email/call him from his website which is http://www.custompaintingairbrushing.com/ He was excellent with communication and listening to what the customer wanted. It took about 4 weeks to get my stuff back and I couldn't be happier with the finish and attention to detail that Adam puts into his work. Time frames will vary I'm sure.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

That is some sweet work...Does he put any thing in his paint to keep it flexable on the limbs??? Just concerned about cracking an peeling later on with all the flexing...Or is it not nessessary...I want to get my sons bow done in somthing like this


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

According to Adam my limbs were going to be the guinea pig. They work just fine without any cracking or peeling and that was after several hundred shots. I didn't ask what, if anything he did for the paint to flex so you would have to ask him for a definitive answer on that. They do react the same as decals when you use a bipod though  Make sure if using a bipod that you use felt on it. 



ex-wolverine said:


> That is some sweet work...Does he put any thing in his paint to keep it flexable on the limbs??? Just concerned about cracking an peeling later on with all the flexing...Or is it not nessessary...I want to get my sons bow done in somthing like this


----------



## whiskeyonsunday (Aug 24, 2011)

wow, talk about talent.


----------



## speeder (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Mathews monster id like to have painted great work


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

How much would you charge for the riser or limbs?


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

Well Guys after a lot of thought I have decide to go custom paint over dip. My new project will be shipped out to Adam tomorrow morning for him to work his talent on!!! Will keep you all posted on the progress!!!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is some incredible work!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW  that looks freakin' great


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

whiskeyonsunday said:


> wow, talk about talent.


x2... Good Lookin stuff


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

That Carbon Matrix is unreal.Inspiring.

Dont think cracking would be an issue, heaps of ilf-recurvelimbs have been sprayed with different paints for hunting with

no troubles, and they bend a lot more than compounds ever.

r.mika


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

I Adam just sent me pics of my riser and limbs that I had him do on a custom bow Im building and WOW it is AWESOME looking!!! Will post up pick and start a thread soon!!!!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm looking to get my daughter's 2002 PSE Thunderbolt ST done and need to know if he has more designs to show for ideas of custom paint jobs? She's into pink and plenty of snake patterns so I'm thinking something of the combination, pink snake?


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Not getting rid of my bow. Didnt earn any kills worth while this year to justify buying a new bow. But, I'd like to treat my bow to some custom work just to feel better. Expect a phone call soon.


----------



## Leon Myers (Nov 3, 2011)

Can you paint back the manufacturer logo say put the Mathews back on the riser after the custom work is done?


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Guys, go to his site and use the contact form. He will get back to you real quick.

Prices are good also. It was 140 for riser, fairly involved detail, and 170 or 180 for everything.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

More pics... He did my bow too.... :wink:


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I just found who is going to do my DS 3800! Woo HOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

wow! super cool


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

his website does not work?? says server not found. anyone know how to get ahold of this guy?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I remember seeing somewhere that he is not doing bows anymore......


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

reylamb said:


> I remember seeing somewhere that he is not doing bows anymore......


that's too bad, real nice work. wish I had talent like that


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

to help prevent cracking im assuming he does the same as i when i paint a car and its plastic flexable bumpers...they use a flex agent additive to the paint, it wont totaly prevent it but does help the cracking if flexed to much, i dont think the bow moves enough to crack it, depending how thick they sprayed, or coats of clear used


----------



## EricaD (May 19, 2014)

where can i contact thia adam tash like a phone number or email so he can do a paint job for me i am new to this archerytalk site thanks again


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

EricaD said:


> where can i contact thia adam tash like a phone number or email so he can do a paint job for me i am new to this archerytalk site thanks again


As I said earlier, I do not think he is doing the airbrush work on archery gear any longer. His website is no longer registered, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## EricaD (May 19, 2014)

is there anyone that could do it to the same level of degree i really want my bow painted


----------



## EricaD (May 19, 2014)

is there anyone that could do it to the same level of degree i really want my bow painted


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Fantastic work. Looks great!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

maybe hes being careful right here, and just seeing what effect a yr of shooting will have. he doesnt want to fix problems that should not have happened.
hope to see and read more on this. but his patience will be his virtue. when he can stand by it, he will know it.

i dont think weve seen the last of this guy.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes you have. My bow was done in 2010/2011. That was the Snow camo paint job in the first post. Adam said he wasn't doing anymore shortly after that because of the amount of time it took to do it and he would have to charge too much to do more of those jobs. He also isn't an archer and isn't/wasn't aware of the tolerances of the parts. I had to sand off a fair amount of the paint job to get the pieces to fit back together. I was okay doing it but I highly doubt many others would have been very happy about it.


whyatt said:


> maybe hes being careful right here, and just seeing what effect a yr of shooting will have. he doesnt want to fix problems that should not have happened.
> hope to see and read more on this. but his patience will be his virtue. when he can stand by it, he will know it.
> 
> i dont think weve seen the last of this guy.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

what a shame. i can understand his position. a little more attention to the minor details and a lot higher price tag are the only possible solutions. what a waste of talent. if hed do it for 300, that might make a difference. 2 a week.. good money. but he cant guarantee its durability even at that price. booooo, wed like to see more.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

cant believe i even responded to another 3 year old thread. gonna have to start paying more attention.. a waste of time. still beautiful bows though.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

It is an old thread but man they are beautiful and he is extremely talented.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

cgs1967 said:


> It is an old thread but man they are beautiful and he is extremely talented.


absolutely. and hed likely get some takers at 300 per bow.


----------

